# New Tyre Rating Label



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

This should be handy.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I understand that although "D" is marked on the scale, no tyre will be awarded a "D" rating as the powers-that-be don't want to ever give the illusion of there being an "average" tyre.


----------

